# Another Friend of mine is getting his Carenza On!!!



## Guro Harold (Feb 7, 2007)

Master Lyndon Johnson has just released his own carenza clip.

Lyndon is a Master Hapkido player, a highly ranked member of Hoch Hochheim's SFC, and is a Guro in Remy Presas' Modern Arnis.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Harold!


----------



## SHADOW (Feb 7, 2007)

Been on the Mat with Lyndon..He's the real deal on the mat and a hell of a great guy.Hey Harold did you get my message about the Mini Kerambit?


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 7, 2007)

SHADOW said:


> Hey Harold did you get my message about the Mini Kerambit?


Hi Shadow,

Sorry about that. I'm on it!!!

-Harold


----------



## SHADOW (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL No problem my friend..


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 8, 2007)

SHADOW said:


> LOL No problem my friend..


Hi Craig,

 I have called Ray for you. I will PM you.

Later,

Harold


----------

